# Must have / Useful apps



## K-Rich

Okay all, i've been using this phone since it came out, and i install ALOT of apps. I've decided to make a list (that i hope you all will add to) of useful apps for the Strat. So without further ado...

AppZorter - This lets you sort the apps in the launcher, alphabetical, by install date, separate System and Download. Should have been built in to TW imho.

FoxFi - Finally a free app for AP mode wifi-tether. Now you can connect your tablet, xbox, computer, even another phone. Schweet!

SetCPU - With root and rhcp's sweet kernel, run this bad boy at 1300Mhz!

Root Explorer - Hands down best file manager for any rooted phone.

Titanium Backup - Don't lose your precious data and apps.

BTMono - Allows you to listen to your media with your mono bluetooth headset. (Now people can stare cause your 'talking to yourself' AND bobbing your head.

AdAway - Hate ads all over the web? Are in app ads driving you nuts? Tired of paying for data to see ads? STOP THEM! Hoorah!

Download All Files - Ever tried to download something and it just wont download? This'll git r' done.

Flash Video Browser - Do you pay for Hulu Plus? Do you have people not authorising for mobile use on Youtube... Watch them all!

Orientation Control - Do you like landscape mode? I do. Now you don't need to slide out the keyboard.

Vtok - Since Google wont let us videochat. Vtok will, on googles network, yeah, Google Video and Voice, but not from Google.

Printer Share - Finally we can print from our phone. Even supports Google Cloud Print.

avast! Mobile - Anti-Virus, Anti-Theft, Anti-Phishing, Anti-ResourceHog, Anti-Lookout, and FREE!

Android Terminal Emulator - Does grep, awk, and top mean anything to you?

imo instant messenger - okay, i'm kinda biased, i like the web app too. Connect to them all, msn, aim, yahoo, skype, google talk, icq.... wow, ppl still use icq? and a whole bunch more. Voice, Video, IM, File transfer.... on the whole lot, simple.

Okay.... That's a list of what i consider "Must Have" apps..... these a a few i kinda like and find useful.

droid vnc server BETA - Okay, i get lazy, if im on my pc, why should i have to grab my phone? Now it's in it's own window on my PC desktop.

Night Clock - LOVE THIS THING! Looks like your normal red LED alarm clock. But it turns off the ringer and notifications when it's running. Noone's waking me up at the god awful hour of 10:00am anymore. Also, this is wrong i guess but, from the Play page, "DONATE version turns off button backlights.".... ummmm..... they go off on the Strat anyhow, so free version = paid version.

and for my paranoid friends (or thoses with exes like mine):

Call Spy - This is the first app i've found that actually does record all your calls, both sides of conversation, and incoming and outgoing calls..... (note: not legal in all states... it is in mine )

SMS Backup - This is nice, Backup all your SMS messages (not MMS unfortunatly, i.e. no pics/vids/audio, just text) to your Gmail account (must have IMAP enabled)

Orbot - Tor on android. Now go eat a .onion

and one last app for the curious.... taught me a few things.

Hidden Features PRO Sammy Edition - Hidden Menus, Hidden System Apps, fun fun fun....

Well, i think i've given y'all a heck of a good start there.... please add more.... the more we share, the more we can do.


----------



## djphrost

great post, it's great to always keep updated and ongoing lists of useful apps for powerusers.


----------



## K-Rich

Okay, i have 2 more must haves..... here goes....

Voodoo Sound - This little apps provides bass boost, DAC and amplification for your headphones..... if you like your tunes, you'll like them better now.

Andmade Share - This little puppy has actually been a bit of a life saver for me... I have alot of apps that can be shared too, and well, they don't all fit on the screen in portrait or landscape. Major annoyance, But this provides a scrollable list of apps to share to. Though it don'ts "work" with all apps, it lists itself in their share options, so it DOES work. It also lets you share to multiple apps at same time (like share > email + facebook + printshare) so you can share to everyone.

Again.... if you know of any great apps for this.... post 'em up!


----------



## c2thej

great post! might i suggest sslauncher as a great replacement for the TW. !


----------



## acejavelin

Thanks for the great ideas, those are some good apps of which half I didn't really know about. Sorry to necro-bump... but just looking as replacement for stock apps, I have a few other suggestions that people might want want to know about:

I would also recommend Maxthon Browser, in my opinion it is the best browser available for Android or WIndows, it is everything the stock browsers should have been and then some. Ad free!

Also, as a replacement for the weather and clock widgets (if you like that kinda think), I highly recommend World Weather Clock Widget. GPS locations, weather maps, plenty of detail but but not too much all in a 1x1, 2x1, 4x1, or 4x2 widget. Ad free!

Power Controls widget is way better than the built in power control widget... add in whatever options you want and have up to 8 toggles in a 4x1 bar out of 20+ options. Ad free!

These are just a few of the apps I consider "essential" on an Android phone. Enjoy!


----------



## Skylinez

Adaway does not work. I am using Baconreader and getting annoying ads at the bottom of my screen...

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acejavelin

Skylinez said:


> Adaway does not work. I am using Baconreader and getting annoying ads at the bottom of my screen...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


You could try AdFree Android, many people like it's regular host list better than AdAway.

Remember how these work, they have a list of known ad sites that they insert into the system's "host" file (like the internal DNS server that is checked before the actual DNS server) and known sites are just loopbacked to 127.0.0.1 (internal webserver, which will return nothing).

I do know that AdAway has the ability to make your own Blacklisted sites and insert them into the host file, and a way to shark what sites your app is looking for but will take some work on your part to look through the tcpdump file and extract the sites it's getting ads from.

Also, remember no ad blocking software can necessarily stop all ads due to a large number of factors.


----------



## dhchiang

now that foxfi is not free (for unlimited use) what tether app are people using (for rooted phones) Open garden and wifi tether with root seem to have problems loading the wifi driver and setting ad hoc mode


----------

